# [SOLVED] Pytanie - nvidia-drivers

## happ

Czy ktoś z was napisałby jak zainstalować sterowniki nvidii dla karty GeForce MX 440 64MB na kernelu 2.6.32.8 ?

instalowałem wersję sterownika w pierwszej kolejności która działała mi na starszym gentoo

```
 NVIDA-Linux-x86-96.43.01-pkg0.run 
```

i nie miałem żadnych błędów i problemów z instalacją tego sterownika, ale przy próbie instalacji powyższego sterownika jak i najnowszego 

```
 NVIDA-Linux-x86-96.43.16-pkg0.run 
```

przy odpalaniu X-ów mam błąd...

```
 segmentation fault 11 ... 
```

Czy ktoś wie gdzie leży problem ?

----------

## lsdudi

portage nie działa że instalujesz z palca?

----------

## happ

działa, tylko czy z palca, czy przez portage błąd nadal jest ten sam przy odpalaniu startx (nazwy sterowników podałem po to, aby forumowicze wiedzieli że instaluję właściwą wersję dla swojej karty, pominąłem pisanie "emerge nvidia-drivers")

i X-y z zainstalowanym sterownikiem nvidii nie chcą się odpalić z powodu poniższego błędu. Taki błąd zwraca mi xorg

```
 segmentation fault 11 ... 
```

----------

## Garrappachc

emerge --info pokaż.

P.S. VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" oczywiście masz w make.conf ustawione?

----------

## happ

mam w /etc/make.conf zmienną VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```
 

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32.8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32.8-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2000+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 16 Feb 2010 01:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/mnt/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/mnt/distfiles/tbz2"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/usr/portage/banned_branches"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/ebuild"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X Xaw3d aac acl alsa apm atm berkdb bzip bzip2 cdr cli compress cpio cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb div2ogg divx dri encode fbcon ffmpeg ftp gdbm ggi gif glgd glut gmplayer gnutls gpm gtk gtk2 gzip iconv ipv6 jbig jpeg jpeg2k lib libg++ lzo mjpeg mmx mmxext modules mp2 mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3support quicktime rar readline reflection rpm samba session slang spl sse ssl svga sysfs szip tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode unzip usb uuencode vim vim-syntax win32codecs wmf wmp x86 xanim xcf xorg xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vga" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS 
```

Dokładniej błąd jest taki przy wywoływaniu polecenia startx - sama końcówka

```

...

(II) NVIDIA (0): Initialized GART

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x37) [0x80ac237]

Segmentation fault at adress 0xc

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting 
```

----------

## joi_

spróbuj wyłączyć AGP w kernelu

http://pl.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/96.43.16/README/appendix-f.html

----------

## happ

wyłączyłem

```
Device Drivers ->

Graphics Support ->

<> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

i nic nie dało

Może te info coś pomoże w rozwiązaniu problemu... Podczas instalacji sterownika nvidii, przyjrzałem się lepiej komunikatom wypluwanym przez kompilator, zaraz na początku mam coś takiego 

```
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.32.8/Makefile \

    modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (

    echo;                                                                              \

    echo " ERROR: kernel configuration is invalid. ";                            \

    echo "             include /linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing. "

    echo "             Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it. " \

    echo;                                                                              \

    /bin/false)

mkdir -p ..... 
```

mimo że dalej już nie ma błędów sterownik niby bez problemu się instaluje - gdzieś na necie wyczytałem że jak jest ten powyższy błąd to sterownik trzeba przenieść tam gdzie są źródła jądra - do /usr/src mimo że tak zrobiłem i ręcznie instalowałem w/w błąd nadal ma miejsce, czy ktoś z was wie o co chodzi ? czy może zapomniałem czegoś w kernelu ?

----------

## Dagger

A moze warto by sprobowac 2.6.33 i x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau?

----------

## happ

ten pakiet mam zamaskowany... a czy będzie działać poprawnie ? sprawdzone ?

----------

## Dagger

Ten driver jest nadal w fazie rozwoju, ale jest juz wystarczajaco stabilny do codziennej pracy. Gry nie koniecznie beda dzialac, ale podstawowe 2d/3d jest ok. Obecnie uwazam, ze jest lepszy niz obecny nvidia driver do starszych kart.

----------

## dave5

Czy wsparcie bufora ramki nvidii jest wyłączone w kernelu? Moduł nvidia.ko jest załadowany w chwili uruchamiania X-ów?

----------

## happ

Dagger w gry nie gram, po prostu chciałbym mieć wsparcie sterownika

dave 5 hmm co do bufora ramki wyłączony, 

```
Device Drivers ->

    Graphics Support ->

    ...

    <*> Support for frame buffer devices ->

    [*] Framebuffer foregin endiannes support ->

    ...

    <*> Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

    [*] VESA VGA graphics support

    ...

    <> nvida Framebuffer support

    <> nvidia Riva support

    ...
```

ale moduł jest załadowany.... czemu ?

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4690543  0
```

----------

## Garrappachc

ndivia-drivers to zamknięte stery, nie wbudujesz je w jądro. Tak samo, jak fglrx.

----------

## happ

wiem że są zamknięte, ale ja nie chce ich wbudowywać, tylko chciałbym mieć akcelarację - wcześniej stare stery mi działały, a teraz nie chcą, ani stare, ani nowe i nie wiem czemu

----------------------------------------------------------------

problem rozwiązany, ale niezupełnie, w starszej wersji jądra nie miałem problemów ze sterownikami zamkniętymi, w tamtym jądrze miałem wsparcie dla uvesafb włączone jak wg handbooka gentoo do instalacji nvidii

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/nvidia-guide.xml

problem rozwiązałem w następujący sposób - poprzez wyłączenie uvesafb i zaznaczenie jako moduł agpgart - zastanawia mnie czy to nie jest jakiś błąd kernela ?

```
Device drivers --->

Graphics support --->

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP support) --->

...

<> Support for frame buffer devices --->

...
```

ze względu na brak wsparcia frame buffera dla boot managera, uważam problem za rozwiązany ale niezupełnie...

----------

